# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Mystery Instrument

## BradKlein

THESE just don't come up for sale very often.

----------


## mrmando

Yes sir! Acoustic/electric 8-string sit-down mandobass! 

Scale length works out to about 30 inches, a bit much for cello tuning but you could probably find some short-scale bass strings that would work. Maybe string it in octave pairs? Needs a bridge, tuners, back plate, knobs, and setup work but isn't full of holes or cracks. P90 is a nice touch.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## HonketyHank

I am really curious. Is this a one of a kind homemade homedesigned thing? Or was there really something like this produced commercially? My first thought was of that Heironymous Bosch tryptich scene. How was this thing even conceptualized enough to construct?

Man, I lead a sheltered life. Good thing I hang out here. Would hate to get moldy.

----------


## mrmando

The Gibson mandobass is equipped with two endpin ports: One at the end so you can play it standing up and one on the lower treble bout so you can play it seated. This one was designed for seated playing — the builder chose to shift the neck rather than the endpin. 

I'm pretty confident that it's not a production instrument. Never seen one before.

----------


## allenhopkins

Where the heck did they get that gigundous brass tailpiece?

Utility and originality aside, one of the ugliest musical instruments I've ever seen.

----------


## mrmando

> Where the heck did they get that gigundous brass tailpiece?


Yeah, the tailpiece actually looks like it's TOO big. For proper intonation, the bridge would have to go about 2 inches from the end of the tailpiece, and that seems too close to me. 

Now that I've zoomed in on the photo, I see there's some kind of trouble along the side down below the tailpiece. Could be just loose binding, but there might be a side separation or possibly a crack there. I wonder whether that part of the instrument is properly blocked/reinforced to hold the tailpiece and take the string tension.

Does it look to you like the builder might have started out intending to use a conventional neck placement, and then chosen a different path halfway through the build?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

They got the tailpiece from Omar the tailpiece maker.

----------

allenhopkins, 

Timbofood

----------


## catmandu2

Looks Gold Tone to me.

----------


## catmandu2

> Does it look to you like the builder might have started out intending to use a conventional neck placement, and then chosen a different path halfway through the build?


No, it appears to be an unfinished Manzer-esque Pikasso mando-thingie kit  (with f holes)

----------


## Russ Donahue

No, no, no, no, no!

It's a one-off, unique creation from the personal collection of Salvador Dali.

I can't believe you missed such an obvious provenance....

----------


## catmandu2

Well if you want to go art, it looks more Duchampian - "ready-made," repurposed materials, etc

----------


## Russ Donahue

The other insight. It clearly is a concrete study for inclusion in the next of this series of paintings utilizing musical instruments:

----------


## catmandu2

If it needs a name, I'd go with "Manta, tortoise shell, death Vader...on a stick (with f holes)"  Action is bulbous, but not fast.




> How was this thing even conceptualized enough to construct?

----------

Russ Donahue

----------


## mrmando

> No, it appears to be an unfinished Manzer-esque Pikasso mando-thingie kit  (with f holes)


Ha! If you compare it to a Manzer Pikasso, the price goes up. http://www.manzer.com/guitars/index....d=25&Itemid=24

----------


## catmandu2

Whatever it is, I want one.  I've got MAS.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## mrmando

> Whatever it is, I want one.  I've got MAS.


No, you've got WIIAS.

----------


## Jess L.

> THESE just don't come up for sale very often.


Dad comes home from work to find that one of the kids, the one with the knack for woodworking, has 'customized' Dad's favorite guitar  :Disbelief:  as a birthday present. Imagine the look on Dad's face!  :Laughing: 





> ... WIIAS.


"What Is It Acquisition Syndrome",  :Cool:  I presume.  :Laughing:

----------

Rob Meyer

----------


## Jim Garber

I smell the genius of ...  Shmergel!

How deep is that sound box? It looks mighty thin to me. Also, is that the original case?

----------

Russ Donahue

----------


## pops1

> I smell the genius of ...  Shmergel!
> 
> How deep is that sound box? It looks mighty thin to me. Also, is that the original case?


Jim, I was thinking the same thing.

----------


## catmandu2

A The Shmoigall lawsuit (artist supremo model) guttar-vile, with offset neck, (case extra).

----------

Russ Donahue

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I smell the genius of ...  Shmergel!
> 
> How deep is that sound box? It looks mighty thin to me. Also, is that the original case?


I'm pretty sure even Allen might claim this one  :Cool:

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## allenhopkins

> I'm pretty sure even Allen might claim this one


Hell no.

----------


## Givson

Fingerboard inlays and pickguard look like a Gretsch.  Perhaps this was a prototype made for Bo Diddley.

----------


## catmandu2

In seriousness, if it were strung with a couple of dozen drone strings across the body a la bandura, could be cool..  still, I would think you'd want a guttar-vile *without* the offset neck option...

----------


## John Flynn

Time for this meme:

----------


## F-2 Dave

> THESE just don't come up for sale very often.


LSD and luthiery don't mix.

----------


## dustyamps

The builder must have made this too.

----------


## HonketyHank

> THESE just don't come up for sale very often.


Ahhhh. The much sought-after Shmergel Basso Continuo

----------


## allenhopkins

Much more irresponsible throwing around the Shmergel name, and I'll start notifying the moderators.  As if the premier maker of rare, elusive top-grade mandolins in the world, would get involved with these grotesque mutants.

Whatever this is, definitely _not_ a Shmergel.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That's still the one I would have claimed  :Smile:

----------


## catmandu2

> Whatever this is, definitely _not_ a Shmergel.


Of course not, but only the specialist's eye would discern.  This is a The Shmoygall lawsuit (Artiste Deluxe Supremo model) manta-lin.  These were affectionately known by devotees as the "Super-Gall" or The "Death-vader" model.

At least, that's what *my* research turned up..

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## MikeEdgerton

A lawsuit Shmergel? That I could buy into.

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Time for this meme:


Is that a mando/octave mando flip flop combo?  I totally want that!

----------

